# Citizen 200m Diver! Wow!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This arrived today







SS, 40mm, screwdown crown, 8200 automatic, quickset day/date, hand windable









Brand new, in a box, with all papers....from Thailand









And the price...see after the photos.













































Â£35 including shipping









Cheers

Paul


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

How Much!!!!!!!!!!!!























Who did you have to lean-on to get a deal like that!!!!

Â£35!!!!!!!!!!!

Blimey!!!!!!!!

You must be a very happy Guy!!!!!

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WOW!!!









That is nice I`ve seen photos of them before but not that good









Â£35 good deal Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got a couple of Citizen auto divers and they are excellent watches. A brand new 200m divers watch for Â£35 - how can you go wrong???


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> I've got a couple of Citizen auto divers and they are excellent watches. A brand new 200m divers watch for Â£35 - how can you go wrong???


I really don't think that you can go wrong
















Really lovely...

Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll have to see about getting some of these if there is a demand.

If they are Â£35 in Thailand then I should be able to sell them at a similar price or less over here as long as they are available.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I'll have to see about getting some of these if there is a demand.
> 
> If they are Â£35 in Thailand then I should be able to sell them at a similar price or less over here as long as they are available.
> 
> ...


Please Sir can I have one


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> I'll have to see about getting some of these if there is a demand.
> 
> If they are Â£35 in Thailand then I should be able to sell them at a similar price or less over here as long as they are available.


Oh now that would be very cool























Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I particularly like this part of your post Roy











Roy said:


> I'll have to see about getting some of these if there is a demand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can manage to offer them around the same price Paul got his, people will bite your hand off


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mmm maybe not bite the hand off... Just tug not so softly at the wrist area....
















Mike


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well done roy









if you pull it off,i reckon you'ld deserve a round of applause-or beer









regards john.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I cannot promise but I will certainly try to find some.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I cannot promise but I will certainly try to find some.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough Roy, good hunting


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry guys this model is not available to me, it could have been old stock or something.

I'll keep quiet in future.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Sorry guys this model is not available to me, it could have been old stock or something.
> 
> I'll keep quiet in future.
> 
> ...


Thats Ok Roy we appreiciate the effort


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Sorry guys this model is not available to me, it could have been old stock or something.
> 
> I'll keep quiet in future.
> 
> ...


Sorry for any confusion....









It is a new watch with papers etc but it was a private sale...not through a commercial web site. It may well be a discontinued model.

When I get bored with it, it will be in the Sales Forum for Â£45


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> This arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mal52 said:


> Great looking watch Paul
> 
> Great pics also love the last one are you still using the Canon?
> 
> Cheers Mal


Thanks Mal!









Yes, Canon G6


----------

